# Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?



## -iguana (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren was so die kuriosesten Funde in den Mägen eurer Raubfische war.
Ist ja immer wieder interessantw as da so zu Tage kommt! 

Gerne auch mit Bilder.

Ich Fange mal an:

Im Hecht:

Ringelnatter, die noch komplett unverdaut war
Maulwurf
Teile einer Maus (Kopf usw)
Ein ca 10cm langer Stock 
Ziemlich großer Frosch zusammen mit nem kleinen Hecht (s. Bild)

Bin mal gespannt! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hi,

die meisten meiner entnommenen Raubfische hatten leere Mägen.

Mein erster Hecht hatte zwei Aale im Magen, ein anderer mehrere Frösche - dieser biss auf einen grünen an der Oberfläche geführten Big-S.
Ein Ü80er Zander hatte eine ca. 25-30cm große Schleie im Magen
Ein 97er Wels hatte neben vielen kleinen Rotaugen ca. ein Dutzend Kieselsteine in der Größe eines 20ct-Stücks im Magen.
Mein letzter entnommener Hecht(ca.80cm) aus Januar diesen Jahres hatte den Magen voll mit Stichlingen um 5cm - dieser biss aber auf einen 13cm "barschartigen" Wobbler.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Eine Maus im Magen eines 50cm Wallerchens.
Außerdem Forellenteig im Aal

Und jetzt aufgepasst:
Die vordere Hälfte eines Gummifischs ohne Haken, ebenfalls in einem Aal.

Hat wohl jemand abgerissen. Aber wieso hat der das aufgesammelt?


----------



## Meterjäger (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Mit Lockstoff präparierter Gummi.....:q


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich habe in Hechtmägen schon mehrere Krebse und ganz pikant eine Ratte gefunden!


----------



## H.Senge (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Trollwut kann auch Nose-Hook beim Drop-shot gewesen sein und regulär gebissen.

gruß
Heino


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Wirklich unspektakulär bisher.
Forellen waren oft voller Insekten-Knäuel.

Ansonsten habe ich bei den Hechten, bis auf die leeren Mägen, einen Flusskrebs gefunden der noch komplett war. Und einmal eben einen halb verdauten Fisch in der Hand gehabt. Und zwar genau in dem Moment wo ich sagten "Die haben irgendwie alle nichts im Magen oder ich finde den Magen nicht .... oh, da!".


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Trollwut kann auch Nose-Hook beim Drop-shot gewesen sein und regulär gebissen.
> 
> gruß
> Heino



Bestimmt nicht.
Bei uns am See bist du schon ein Exot, wenn du statt nem Spinner einen gummifisch fischt. Drop-Shot is sowas wie ein Mythos, von dem zwar vereinzelt Leute gehört haben wollen, aber niemand weiß etwas darüber #6


----------



## Justsu (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Neben dem "üblichen" wie Krebsen im Aalmagen und vielen oder weniger vielen Fischen in Hecht- und Zandermägen, habe ich noch einen Tannenzapfen aus einem Dorschmagen zu bieten!


----------



## -iguana (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hier noch das Bild desw Stöckchens im Magen, er hätte das auf keinen Fall mehr raus bekommen... |bigeyes


----------



## Dagro81 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hab mal einen kleinen 25 cm Wels gefangen der ein 10 cm dreieckiges abgebissenes Schweineschnitzel im Magen hatte.

 Der Magen war total aufgewölbt und wir haben uns gewundert warum.

 Als wir Ihn dann ausgenommen haben kam dann das Schnitzel zum Vorschein. 

 Keine Ahnung wie der das durch sein Maul bekommen hat.
 #c#c#c
 Das Maul war kleiner als das Stück Fleisch.

 Tagsüber sind dort immer viele Kids am schwimmen und die sollen das wohl ins Wasser geschmissen haben.

 Aber doch schon interessant was sich Welse so alles reinziehen.


----------



## musti71 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hey,

also der verrückteste Köder den ich mal benutzt hab war türkische Knoblauchwurst hab damit einen Wels mit knapp 1 Meter gefangen, war der erste und bisher auch der einzigste den ich fangen konnte. Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich das nur aus Gaudi einmal ausprobiert hab und sofort Erfolg hatte und ichs bisher noch kein zweites mal versucht hab. 


LG

 |supergri|supergri


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Während eines Hochwassers (noch steigendes Wasser) fischte ich mit einem Gummifisch auf einer überschwemmten Wiese (Wassertiefe 60-100 cm) und fing einen kleinen Waller von rund 100 cm, der eine "Mordskugel" unter sich hertrug. Da ich mal wieder einen Waller für die Küche wollte (ein Essen für Freunde war in Planung), habe ich ihn abgeschlagen und dann beim ausnehmen nicht weniger als 8 (!) |bigeyes recht frische Mäuse und div. rote Nacktschecken in seinem Magen gefunden. 
Das Wallerchen war wohl mit dem steigenden Wasser auf die Wiese geschwommen und hatte dort gezielt die Mäuse gefressen, die durch das Wasser aus ihren Bauen getrieben wurden. Diesen Fund von 8 Mäusen habe ich meinen Gästen beim Essen wohlweislich verschwiegen

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pano (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hört sich auch sehr interessant an:

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ielzeug-Magen-Fischer-erstaunt;art5572,238082


----------



## Luidor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Bestimmt daher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUYriO5a2zk  :vik:


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

@Mefo-Schreck: Zum Glück waren es keine Kühe. :q 

Grüße JK


----------



## Dagro81 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Und ich dachte schon der zieht jetzt ne Meerjungfrau an Land


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



jkc schrieb:


> @Mefo-Schreck: Zum Glück waren es keine Kühe. :q
> Grüße JK



Hmmm |bigeyes...Will ich einen Waller, der *11 Kühe* wirklich verschlingen kann, an den Haken bekommen???|rolleyes
Nix gegen grosse Fische am Haken aber *so einen*? Ich glaube nicht wirklich !

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DUSpinner (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Während eines Hochwassers (noch steigendes Wasser) fischte ich mit einem Gummifisch auf einer überschwemmten Wiese (Wassertiefe 60-100 cm) und fing einen kleinen Waller von rund 100 cm, der eine "Mordskugel" unter sich hertrug. Da ich mal wieder einen Waller für die Küche wollte (eine Essen für Freunde war in Planung), habe ich ihn abgeschlagen und dann beim ausnehmen nicht weniger als 11 (!) |bigeyes recht frische Mäuse und div. rote Nacktschecken in seinem Magen gefunden.
> Das Wallerchen war wohl mit dem steigenden Wasser auf die Wiese geschwommen und hatte dort gezielt die Mäuse gefressen, die durch das Wasser aus ihren Bauen getrieben wurden. Diesen Fund von 11 Mäusen habe ich meinen Gästen beim Essen wohlweislich verschwiegen
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Hi,

manche spicken z.B. ihren Hecht damit er saftig bleibt. Warum hast du es nicht mal mit Mäusen probiert...  #c

LG


----------



## Main Doktor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

#6 Was gibt es zum Essen ????......Eingelegter Mauswaller in roter Nacktschnecken Soße !!!#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Aber ihr beiden probiert zuerst! #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Chef. (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Sehr Interessant ;D erzählt ruhig weiter! ;D ich frag mich nur wie Mäuse,Ratten in den Magen von einem Fisch gelangen.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Chef. schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant ;D erzählt ruhig weiter! ;D ich frag mich nur wie Mäuse,Ratten in den Magen von einem Fisch gelangen.



Setz dich mal an einen vielbesuchten Badeplatz abends. Was da nachts an 4-beinigen Flohpelzen rumrennt is wirklich arg. Dass da mal eine reinfällt oder auch freiwillig schwimmt is nicht eben unwahrscheinlich

Oder dort, wo Craphunter ne längere Anfüttersession gemacht haben.
Partikel, Boilies, Pellets, alles, was auf den Boden fällt und fressbar is, wird nachts von denen gefunden.
Je länger dort gefüttert wird, desto mehr Mäuse und Ratten sind da


----------



## Main Doktor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Chef. schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant ;D erzählt ruhig weiter! ;D ich frag mich nur wie Mäuse,Ratten in den Magen von einem Fisch gelangen.



Da haste recht, wie kann so etwas nur passieren ? ??|kopfkrat
 |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Hunger ??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



musti71 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also der verrückteste Köder den ich mal benutzt hab war türkische Knoblauchwurst hab damit einen Wels mit knapp 1 Meter gefangen, war der erste und bisher auch der einzigste den ich fangen konnte. Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich das nur aus Gaudi einmal ausprobiert hab und sofort Erfolg hatte und ichs bisher noch kein zweites mal versucht hab.
> 
> ...



Sucukwürfel funktionieren auch klasse auf Döbel und Barben, an manchen Tagen auch auf Karpfen und Brassen.
Dabei habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass entweder gar nichts und niemand anbeißt oder man einen Fisch nach dem anderen landet.


----------



## bobbl (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich habe mal eine Bachforelle gefangen und mich beim Versorgen des Fisches über den seltsamen Geruch gewundert, der von ihm ausging.
Als ich genauer hinsah, bemerkte ich die drei Apfelringe im Kescher. Beim Ausnehmen fand ich nochmal 5 Stück im Magen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Chef. schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant ;D erzählt ruhig weiter! ;D ich frag mich nur wie Mäuse,Ratten in den Magen von einem Fisch gelangen.


Wenn Du meinen ersten Post aus diesem Thread gelesen hättest, würdest Du solche "intelligenten" Fragen nicht stellen#d.

Schrittweise, damit auch Du es verstehst: Waller sind Nahrungs-Oportunisten, dh. leicht erreichbare Nahrung wird bevorzugt. Situation: Steigendes Hochwasser an einem Altarm mit vielen Mäusen in den anschliessenden Wiesen/Böschungen...das Wasser rinnt in die Baue...den Mäusen wirds "ungemütlich" und verlassen die Baue und versuchen sich teilweise schwimmend zu retten...Na, klingelts?|rolleyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Main Doktor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinen ersten Post aus diesem Thread gelesen hättest, würdest Du solche "intelligenten" Fragen nicht stellen#d.
> 
> Schrittweise, damit auch Du es verstehst: Waller sind Nahrungs-Oportunisten, dh. leicht errichbare Nahrung wird bevorzugt. Situation: Steigendes Hochwasser an einem Altarm mit vielen Mäusen in den anschliessenden Wiesen/Böschnungen...das Wasser rinnt in die Baue...den Mäusen wirds "ungemütlich" und verlassen die Baue und versuchen sich teilweise schwimmend zu retten...Na, klingelts?|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 Genau so siehts aus #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Verrückt fand ich, dass einer meiner Zander(67cm- Fisch) etwa die Menge einer halben Dose, Mais im Magen hatte.
Ob der den fraß, weil er das Gelb vom Mais erotisch fand oder einfach mal versuchsweise einen auf Vegetarier machen wollte?#c Keine Ahnung?!!


----------



## marcus7 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Vogel aus bachforelle und zwei Mäuse aus nem aal kann ich beisteuern.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Verrückt fand ich, dass einer meiner  Zander(67cm- Fisch) etwa die Menge einer halben Dose, Mais im Magen  hatte.
> Ob der den fraß, weil er das Gelb vom Mais erotisch fand oder einfach mal versuchsweise einen auf Vegetarier machen wollte?#c Keine Ahnung?!!



Das war ein *veganer* Zander :q , ein Süsswasser-Verwandter der lieben Haie aus "Findet Nemo" mit dem Motto "Fische sind unsere Freunde"!  

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Main Doktor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das war ein *veganer* Zander :q , ein Süsswasser-Verwandter der lieben Haie aus "Findet Nemo" mit dem Motto "Fische sind unsere Freunde"!
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Lach mich weg .............der is echt gut !|wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Main Doktor schrieb:


> Lach mich weg .............der is echt gut !|wavey:


Freut mich, zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen zu haben #h
@ Sensitivfischer : Meine Post zu Deinem maisfressenden Zander bitte nicht mißverstehen, es sollte *NICHT* irgendein Unglauben zum Ausdruck kommen#h ich konnte nur den Nemo-Joke nicht auslassen 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Freut mich, zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen zu haben #h
> @ Sensitivfischer : Meine Post zu Deinem maisfressenden Zander bitte nicht mißverstehen, es sollte *NICHT* irgendein Unglauben zum Ausdruck kommen#h ich konnte nur den Nemo-Joke nicht auslassen
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Nee, schon klar, aber man fragt sich doch echt was so ein Fisch mit Mais wollte.
Hat der Fisch als Larve oder Jungtier zuerst ein Maiskorn von einem Angler gesehen bevor er irgendetwas anderes sah und ist da irgendwie "geistig drauf hängen geblieben?"
Wie z.B. ne junge Ente, die einem Jogger hinterher rennt, weil sie den versehentlich vor der echten Mutter gesehen hat und für Mama hält?
Ist ja tatsächlich schon vorgekommen!


----------



## thanatos (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Chef. schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant ;D erzählt ruhig weiter! ;D ich frag mich nur wie Mäuse,Ratten in den Magen von einem Fisch gelangen.



;+ dann mach mal in der Natur die augen richtig auf,mäuse und ratten baden auch mal richtig und schwimmen ne runde
 #6


----------



## thanatos (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

in einem Hecht eine versilberte Anstecknadel in Form eines Blattes,sah noch ganz gut gut aus nur die Nadel war schon fast ganz "verdaut"
 in einer Forelle einen noch nackten Vogel,
 in einem Dorsch (ca 1,5 m)ein etwa 20 cm langes und 3cm dickes Rundholz


----------



## Justsu (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Setz dich mal an einen vielbesuchten Badeplatz abends. Was da nachts an 4-beinigen Flohpelzen rumrennt is wirklich arg. Dass da mal eine reinfällt oder auch freiwillig schwimmt is nicht eben unwahrscheinlich
> 
> Oder dort, wo *Crap*hunter ne längere Anfüttersession gemacht haben.
> Partikel, Boilies, Pellets, alles, was auf den Boden fällt und fressbar is, wird nachts von denen gefunden.
> Je länger dort gefüttert wird, desto mehr Mäuse und Ratten sind da


 
Verschrieben, oder Absicht???:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Mir hat ein ca.1,20m Waller schon mal ein halbverdautes Bläßhuhn ins Boot gekotzt.
In einem anderen Waller fand ich einen Tischtennisball!
Ansonsten nur übliches, wie Mägen voller Krebse und zwar bei Zander Hecht und Barsch gleichermaßen.
In Forellenmägen auch schon mal Zigarettenfilter und auch des öfteren viele Holzstückchen.
Wobei ich bei letzterem vermute, die verwechseln die Holzstückchen mit Sprocklarven!
http://images.fotocommunity.de/bild...koecherfliegenlarve-5559467a-d1e8-4d14-b740-3

Nachtrag: Waller kotzen im Drill fast immer, daher sind deren Mägen auch häufig leer, wenn man sie ausnimmt!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir hat ein ca.1,20m Waller schon mal ein halbverdautes Bläßhuhn ins Boot gekotzt.
> In einem anderen Waller fand ich einen Tischtennisball!
> Ansonsten nur übliches, wie Mägen voller Krebse und zwar bei Zander Hecht und Barsch gleichermaßen.
> In Forellenmägen auch schon mal Zigarettenfilter und auch des öfteren viele Holzstückchen.
> ...





Den Nachtrag kann ich bestätigen.
Hängt der Haken allerdings weit vorne, verringert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Aber halb verdaute Aale und sonstiges Futter hatte ich schon oft genug in der Schnur.

Warum die gern den Kotzmaxe machen, keine Ahnung;+


@Justsu:
Absicht natürlich!


----------



## Dagro81 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Wenn ich am Haken hängen würde und einer die ganze Zeit an meinem Rachen ziehen würde, würde ich denke ich auch kotzen! |rolleyes|kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Dieses "Kotzen" hat vermutlich den grund, dass die Fische sich schnell ALLEM entledigen wollen, was sie zuletzt fraßen, um aus der bedrohlichen Lage zu entfliehen bzw. ihren Überlebenskampf zu gewinnen. Sie können vlt den Zsh herstellen, DASS sie durch ihre Nahrungsaufnahme jetzt in Probleme geraten sind, aber NICHT durch welche Nahrung dies geschah... von daher evtl die "Komplettentledigung" des Mageninhalts? Ich habe im Gegensatz dazu schon kleine Barsche gefangen, die obwohl schon an Land, einfach den Köfi noch tiefer runterwürgten als er sowieso schon war- dies würde diese These widerum ad acta legen. Aber spekulieren, wieso dies geschieht- ist schon spannend- und jetzt auch nicht so sehr am Thema vorbei, wie ich finde.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Dieses "Kotzen" hat vermutlich den grund, dass die Fische sich schnell ALLEM entledigen wollen, was sie zuletzt fraßen, um aus der bedrohlichen Lage zu entfliehen bzw. ihren Überlebenskampf zu gewinnen. Sie können vlt den Zsh herstellen, DASS sie durch ihre Nahrungsaufnahme jetzt in Probleme geraten sind, aber NICHT durch welche Nahrung dies geschah....


Vollkommen richtig das ist ein Aspekt, ein anderer, dass sie instinktiv alles loswerden wollen, was beim Überlebenskampf Ballast darstellt.
Wenn du einen Rucksack trägst und plötzlich um dein Leben laufen musst, wirst du auch den Rucksack wegschmeißen, um schneller rennen zu können.


----------



## Torkel (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Schlangen machen bei Stress das gleiche. Also das würgen, nicht das mit den Rucksack


----------



## Ollie88 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal auf Schleie und hatte tüchtig mit Mais abgefüttert. Gefischt habe ich aber mit Dendrobenas. Habe am Futterplatz dann einen 70cm Aal gefangen der sich den ganzen Mais einverleibt hat [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ist zwar nicht so spektakulär aber war echt witzig


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Ollie88 schrieb:


> Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal auf Schleie und hatte tüchtig mit Mais abgefüttert. Gefischt habe ich aber mit Dendrobenas. Habe am Futterplatz dann einen 70cm Aal gefangen der sich den ganzen Mais einverleibt hat [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ist zwar nicht so spektakulär aber war echt witzig
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



So gings mir dieses Frühjahr auch. 2Pfünder auf der Feederrute, der  den Magen bis obenhin voll mit meinem Grundfutter hatte


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Bis auf einen Zander der gut Dosenmais im Wanst hatte den ich vorher fleissig für andere Fische mit der Schleuder ins Wasser gebracht habe,gebissen hat er auch auf das Zeug ,
habe ich nichts außergewöhnliches in den Mägen der Räuber gefunden.
Frisch gefressene Fischchen,auch teils mehr oder weniger verdaut, mal ein paar steinchen aber sonst nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bis auf einen Zander der gut Dosenmais im Wanst hatte den ich vorher fleissig für andere Fische mit der Schleuder ins Wasser gebracht habe,gebissen hat er auch auf das Zeug....



Ahaaa, noch so ein veganer Zander und ich hatte schon befürchtet ich hätte den weltweit einzigen Maiszander gefangen.:q:q:q


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich vermute die Burschen erbrechen, weil sie übersäuern. 
Wenn ihr einen Marathon laufen müsst, ohne Training, würdet ihr auch kotzen...

Bei mir waren bisher Ratten, Krebse, Wespen das auffälligste in Fischmägen.


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

ich habe beim ausnehmen eines barsches mal nen twister incl. jighaken in dessen magen gefunden.

kurios an der sache war das der twister mir gehörte und ich diesen bei einem hänger an einem steg abgerissen habe.

nach dem schnurbruch habe ich den twister noch ins wasser fallen sehen.

der barsch muss diesen also in der absinkphase genommen  oder ihn vom grund aufgesammelt haben und dann noch lust auf das gleiche modell gehabt haben.

geflavourt waren die gummis aber nicht, waren ganz normale 5cm twister aus nem 100er pack.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich entnehme als Hollandangler eigentlich keine fische, aber musste schon ein paar mal fische abschlagen, und hab dabei sehr interessante Sachen gefunden!

Bei einem 80er hecht letztes Jahr fand ich eine junge Ente, 3 krebse, ein paar kleine barsche und 2 richtig große fette Wasserkäfer im Magen!
Und jetzt im Februar fand ich in einem 85er eine 20cm brasse, ein komplettes hardmono-vorfach mit Einzelhaken und ein paar kleine Steine... 

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thymonst (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Habe mal einen Waller gefangen der ein Tampon im Magen hatte!!!!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Burschen erbrechen, weil sie übersäuern.
> Wenn ihr einen Marathon laufen müsst, ohne Training, würdet ihr auch kotzen...
> 
> Bei mir waren bisher Ratten, Krebse, Wespen das auffälligste in Fischmägen.




Das passiert vllt bei nem langen Drill an leichtem Gerät, aber wenn du an starkem Gerät nen Metrigen nach 30 Sekunden, 1 Minute "Drill" wie nen Weißfisch raushebst scheidet der Grund ja aus.

Bezüglich Tampon: Blut war ja schon immer als guter Lockstoff bekannt


----------



## Mefomaik (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Nicht ganz sooo spektakulär aber delikat:Zander hatte kleinen Aal der schon nicht mehr ganz so frisch aussah im Rachen!sonst sehr oft Krebse....man sollte rs vielleicht doch mal mit Ktebsimitaten versuchen


----------



## Alex1860 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ne 35cm Aalrutte aus nem 63er Hecht die noch ausm Maul halb raushing.  Gebissen auf einen Spro Wobbler im Rotaugendesign


----------



## MikeausBautzen (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



> Habe mal einen Waller gefangen der ein Tampon im Magen hatte!!!!


  |kopfkrat|bigeyes:m

Ich hatte mal einen Hecht der noch ein lebendes Rotauge im Schlund hatte.


----------



## florianparske (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Meine bisher größte Bachforelle (55cm) war komplett vollgefressen mit Wasserschnecken.

Ansonsten nichts außergewöhnliches...


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Einen Zeh von mir. Irgendein größenwahnsinniger Minihecht beim rudern auf dem See. Ich war damals zarte neun Jahre alt und meine Mutter hatte eine Stunde einen Kahn gemietet um mal mit uns Bengels ne Runde in den Ferien über den See zu rudern.
@ Thymonst. Einen gebrauchten???, dann würde ich es verstehen, von wegen Blutgeruch und so weiter.


----------



## JimiG (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich fand neben neben Fröschen, Mäusen, Entenküken und Blessrallenküken auch mal einen Star in einem Hecht. In diesem Jahr waren dort viele Stare während der Nacht im Schilf. Ich schätze mal  der ist  in das Wasser gefallen und der Hecht hat ihn dann mitgenommen.


----------



## j4n (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal  der ist  in das Wasser gefallen und der Hecht hat ihn dann mitgenommen.



per Anhalter


----------



## Bobster (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> *Einen Zeh von mir*. Irgendein größenwahnsinniger Minihecht beim rudern auf dem See.



 Dem ist bestimmt "kotzübel" geworden :q


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Da kannst du aber so was von ausgehen. :q


----------



## Pupser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Mein bislang größter Hecht von 110 cm hatte eine gut 15cm lange Schweinerippe im Magen.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ja das kennt man ja von unseren Hechten. Da führt man ahnungslos sein Minischweinchen baden und dann kommt so ein Monster und frisst es einem von der Leine. Deshalb lasse ich auch meinen Dackel nie ins Wasser, so "Wallerverseucht" wie die hier sind. :m#h


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ja das kennt man ja von unseren Hechten. Da führt man ahnungslos sein Minischweinchen baden und dann kommt so ein Monster und frisst es einem von der Leine. Deshalb lasse ich auch meinen Dackel nie ins Wasser, so "Wallerverseucht" wie die hier sind. :m#h



Ich fisch auch nur noch Wobbler im Zeh- und Dackeldesign. 

Zeh auf Hecht.
Dackel auf Waller.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ja schon, aber Wobbler im Zehdesign, müssen auch so stinken wie ein Zeh. Der Fisch soll den ja nicht fressen, sondern schon vom Geruch die Flossen strecken.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Dafür hat man doch n paar dicke Angel-Stiefel 
Kannste wunderbar den Wobbler aufbewahren.


----------



## Wassermännchen (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Kleiner Nimmersatt


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

War heute morgen mit der Fliegenrute draussen, und hab unter anderem 'ne Regenbogenforelle (36cm) gefangen.
Sind recht selten bei uns weil nur Bafobrut besetzt wird, aber soweit nix ungewöhnliches.
Beim Ausnehmen musste ich dann aber sofort an den Thread hier denken .
Ein paar kleine grüne Blätter, ein Stück Holz (sah fast wie ein Pellet aus) und drei schöne rote Blüten vom Springkraut #q.
Das einzige verdauliche im Magen war eine Wasserschnecke...

Da sieht man doch mal wieder deutlich, wie dämlich sich solche Zuchtkrüppel in freier Natur verhalten.


----------



## 2911hecht (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Caravane (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Ich hau mich weg


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Das mit dem Dildo im Dorsch hatte ich auch auf spiegel.de gelesen :vik:


----------



## mig23 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

|kopfkrat Ob den Vibsy so ´ne Trulla wohl beim Schwimmen stecken hatte und der Dorsch ihn sich gezogen hat ??? #c


----------



## -iguana (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Sind ja schon einige interessante Sachen gefunden worden! 

Hab Gestern ne Forelle gefangen deren Magen Komplett voll war mit Moos, Gras usw.
Evtl sehen sie das bei Hochwasser nicht was sie fressen oder sie war Vegetarier! |supergri

Bin gespannt was noch alles zum Vorschein kommt!


----------



## Heinzer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Moin, also ich hab mal nen Hecht  gefangen mit ner dicken Ratte drin und einen anderen mit einem Entenkücken im Magen. Finde es jedesmal beim ausnehmen interessant zu schauen was sich im Magen befindet. Einmal habe ich mit Köfi gefischt und den Hecht leider verloren, also nächsten Köfi ans Band und weiter und kurz drauf wieder ein Biß und der hatte meinen Köfi im Magen. Wie verfressen sind die denn? Vor allem wenn ich grad noch vom Haken gekommen bin, fress ich doch nicht gleich weiter. Magen öffnen ist ein bißchen wie ein Ü-Ei, man weiß nie was drin ist.#6


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Dagro81 schrieb:


> Hab mal einen kleinen 25 cm Wels gefangen der ein 10 cm dreieckiges abgebissenes Schweineschnitzel im Magen hatte.
> 
> Der Magen war total aufgewölbt und wir haben uns gewundert warum.
> 
> ...




Moinsen.. Ich hatte mal in einen Hechtmagen ne Currywurst mit Pommes und Majo gefunden..dazu noch ein Schlauchi mit 2 Karpfenangler..                                Nee..Spaß bei Seite..ich hatte im Magen eines Aales eine kleine Maus ansonsten noch nichts spektakuläreres.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## löwa (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hatte in einem Hecht ein Stück Bratwurst von ca. 40cm gefunden


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hab da noch Krebs im Barsch zu bieten..

Hatte auch mal einen Barsch, der 3 kleine Zander verspeist hatte..


----------



## hanzz (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Hab da noch Krebs im Barsch zu bieten..
> 
> Hatte auch mal einen Barsch, der 3 kleine Zander verspeist hatte..



Da fragt man sich doch, wie so'n Barsch einen sich bewegenden Krebs in der Grösse reinkriegt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das passiert vllt bei nem langen Drill an leichtem Gerät, aber wenn du an starkem Gerät nen Metrigen nach 30 Sekunden, 1 Minute "Drill" wie nen Weißfisch raushebst scheidet der Grund ja aus.



Wieso sollte ich einen metrigen Waller mit Hilfe meiner Rute aus dem Wasser heben?! 
Und auch da kann er übersäuern, bei dem Stress den er erfährt und bei der kurzzeitigen enorm hohen Anstrengung.
Beim Menschen sind die Laktatwerte auch nicht bei Langstrecken am höchsten sondern bei 400m-Läufen. Hängt mit der Stoffwechselumschaltung mit und ohne Sauerstoff zusammen. Deshalb beibe ich bei meiner These.


----------



## Fragezeichen (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, wie so'n Barsch einen sich bewegenden Krebs in der Grösse reinkriegt.



"Frisch" gehäuteter Krebs hat eine ähnliche Konsistenz wie ein Gummibärchen, der flutscht vermutlich viel problemloser durch einen Barschschlund als man glaubt.
Selbst wenn so ein Krebs nicht frisch gehäutet ist, ist die Schale ziemlich flexibel und dünn, das ist nicht so steinhart wie z.B. eine Muschel.
Das überschätzt man leicht wenn man die noch nicht in der Hand hatte.


----------



## -iguana (25. November 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Letztens hat ein Kumpel nen Hecht gefangen der 3 verschiedenfarbige Luftballons im Magen hatte. (nicht aufgeblasen! |supergri)

Leider kein Foto gemacht! #c


----------



## Heinzer (25. November 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Gestern nen 70er Zander gefangen, der hatte nen 27er Hecht im Magen.|bigeyes


----------



## HoodstarM (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was war das verrückteste das eure Raubfische gefressen hatten?*

Hab mal mit meinem Cousin einen Hecht gefangen und eine fette Ratte aus dem Schlund hochgezogen.

Naja mein kleiner Cousin konnte nicht Ratte und Maus unterscheiden wie es im Video zu sehen ist, jedoch haben wir den Fisch mit genommen und den Nachbarn geschenkt :vik:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAhpM89k0Jo&list=UUJumJ0Xax7MMgFKkzPCVZDw


----------

